# Blutgeister



## sharas1 (13. November 2012)

Hallihallo,

ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand schon Erfahrungen weitergeben kann bei
der Chance auf Blutgeister.
Mich würde z.B. interssieren ob die Chance auf ein Blutgeist mit steigendem Itemlevel eventuell 
höher ausfällt. Ob bei 489er Items mehr Blutgeister zu erwarten sind als bei 476er.
Ich habe bestimmt schon 10 476er Epics gedisst und nicht ein Teil bekommen.

mfg


----------



## Virikas (14. November 2012)

476 Epics == LfR Zeugs gibt keinen Blutgeist
Für Blutgeistchance zählen nur "echte" Raiditems. Gabs auch einen Bluepost zu.


----------



## sharas1 (20. November 2012)

Jooho,
habe meinen ersten Blutgeist bekommen. Aus einem 489er Item.
Habe den BLuepost gefunden, obgleich er im deutschen Forum etwas für Verwirrung sorgte, da
in diesen Thread zuerst von einem Blauen berichtet wurde das Blutgeister aus allen Raidepics gewonnen werden könne, 
egal welcher Schwierigkeitsstufe. Dies wurde danach mit einem Zitat aus dem US-Forum von einem User korrigiert.

Es geht wohl wirklich nur ab Itemlevel 489....


----------



## Windelwilli (20. November 2012)

Kurze dumme Zwischenfrage:

Wofür braucht man denn die Blutgeister?


----------



## Hosenschisser (20. November 2012)

Um Ausrüstung aus Raiddrop-Rezepten zu craften.


----------



## Windelwilli (20. November 2012)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Um Ausrüstung aus Raiddrop-Rezepten zu craften.



Dankeschön!


----------

